# TCR C Zero



## ssteed (Sep 19, 2006)

Has anyone ridden the TCT C Zero yet ? Wondering how you might expect it to compare with the TCR Advanced 1 in terms of comfort , stiffness, and weight? Are the Ksyrium SL wheels better than the Ksyrium Elite?


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

ssteed said:


> Has anyone ridden the TCT C Zero yet ? Wondering how you might expect it to compare with the TCR Advanced 1 in terms of comfort , stiffness, and weight? Are the Ksyrium SL wheels better than the Ksyrium Elite?


yes. ...


----------



## LCFrecrider (Jan 4, 2006)

botto said:


> yes. ...


I second that...


----------



## ssteed (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks for your replys about wheels ( SL vs Elite ).
Anyone know about the Composite vs Advanced in terms of comfort & stiffness.
Basically want to find out if you think Advanced might be too stiff for a long ride,
ie :- does the stiffness reduce comfort too much as the hours roll by?


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

as much as i love my tcr comp, the only thing that should keep you from buying an advanced is your budget.


----------



## avyoung (Dec 10, 2006)

A team mate had the 2006 TCR C0 and went to an advance frame due to crash replacement. He preferred the comfort of the Carbon Zero verse the advanced, but did noticed an increase in stiffness in the advanced frame. He is about 6ft tall 160lbs.

I have the 2007 Carbon Zero and went with it on his recommendation that at 5'7"; 140lbs I would probably prefer the ride of the carbon zero. I also liked the idea of getting a better wheel set with the carbon zero. This is my first carbon road bike, so I can't compare. But I do find it very comfortable over the rough stuff. Did a club race last weekend and I could not believe the comfort difference powering out of a corner in rough road conditions. The Carbon zero felt smooth and let me concentrate on pedalling. I notice some fork flex under hard braking, but I feel confident while riding. 

No regrets for me going for the Carbon Zero over the advanced.


----------

